# Borscht for Dinner



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)

For those interested, here's the recipe. 

What you'll need: 

2 bunches or about 2lbs beets ( really dark red ones are best for flavor & color),
1 medium head red cabbage ( about 2 lbs), 
4 lbs beef chuck short ribs ( with or without bones, I went for without since it takes less work and I won't go over removing bones and putting the meat back in and all that in this recipe), 
1 lbs carrots ( peel, cut lengthwise in half, then crosswise into 1 inch pieces), 1lbs parsnip ( prep as with carrots), 1 large onion ( into 1 inch pieces),
2 teaspoon salt, 1 teaspoon caraway seeds, 1/4 teaspoon ground clove( don't ever put more than this or you'll ruin the whole flavor!!!), 1 carton (32ounces or 4 cups) chicken broth, 2 bay leaves, 1/2 cup fresh dill, sour cream (optional)

Prep: a little over 1 hour
Cook: 2 hours
Makes about 12 servings or we ( two people) can have two three dinners out of this with bread. 

Get to work!

1. Trim, peel, and shred beets. Don't cut yourself like I do everytime. Take time and go slow. Have fun! lol 

2. Cut cabbage into quarters, remove & discard core. Cut cabbage into 1/2 thick slices. 

3. Heat 8 qt Dutch oven in medium high heat ( or 8 qt stock pot with metal lid that can go info oven which is what I used since Dutch oven is very heavy and with food in it, you can only imagine. Very dangerous if you accidentally spill or drop it. Also, 8 qt pot will almost fill leaving only about top one inch once everything is in it. So you could go with something agree for easier handling of food in it. I can use anything larger than 9 inch diameter because of the type of cooktop I have). Pat beef dry with paper towel if too bloody ( less oil spattering). Brown the meat in batches. 
Set the meat aside on a large plate or bowl.

4. Reduce heat to medium, and add carrots, parsnips, onion, salt, caraway seeds, and clove. Put lid on and cook stirring occasionally not to burn. Add oil if browning is too much or too dry otherwise. Just 10min. Doesn't have to be thoroughly cooked at this stage. Add cabbage. Put the lid on. 10 more minutes. 

5. Preheat oven to 325 F. If you have road setting, use that over broil. 

6. Return the meat along with any juice with it. Add broth, bay leaves ( stick them on the side of the pot so they could be easily found and tossed later), beets. Add water until you see it. It doesn't have to cover everything under it. Heat to boiling over high heat. With everything in, the pot is nearly full. Watch it so it doesn't boil over.
As soon as it starts to boil, reduce heat a little bit. Leave for 5 min. 

7. Put the lid on and place the pot in the oven. Leave it for 2 hours. 

Be very careful when handling!!!!! 

8. Now adding the dill, you can add it over the top and mix in if you're going to eat the whole thing in one sit, or I prefer to sprinkle on individually served portion as I go for best aroma, flavor and that fresh green look. This stew is dark red all over so giving that green accent is important to me visually. smile emoticon 

Serve with a big thing of sour cream on top.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)

I love beets, but I don't like how my hands end up like a murder's. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)




----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 9, 2017)

Takes some work, but it is worth it! 

Great winter food.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 9, 2017)

Yumyum!


----------



## Lanmark (Jan 9, 2017)

Wow! That looks great!

Thanks for sharing! I will definitely make this.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2017)

Had perogies and sautéed onions today. We are all following Trump's lead and going Russian.


----------



## Secundino (Jan 10, 2017)

Try beets, carrots, onions, some hot (chillies or alike) and blend with orange (fresh with juice or orange marmalade) and serve with corander-leaves ... oioioi!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 10, 2017)

That sounds interesting! In a good way. Is it how you make yours?


----------



## aquacorps (Jan 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Had perogies and sautéed onions today. We are all following Trump's lead and going Russian.



How is Polish food Russian? 
oke:


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 12, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Had perogies and sautéed onions today. We are all following Trump's lead and going Russian.





Mmm potatoes and onions! Butter and anything! Mmmmmmmmmmm

Borscht looks good, polish grad student in housing coop made some, didn't realize it had all that in it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

